# Lavender caramel corn...



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

What do they look like? Has anyone produced one?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a Hypo Lavender Caramel....ill get you a picture tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

madaboutreptiles said:


> I have a Hypo Lavender Caramel....ill get you a picture tomorrow :2thumb:



Oh wow, yes please!!! 

What do you call that by the way? amber lavender, caramel cotton candy, or a new name?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

from snakemorphs.net........




























:2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Here you are Stacey...this is my Hypo Lavender Caramel :no1:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Here you are Stacey...this is my Hypo Lavender Caramel :no1:


Wooooo pretty!!! thanks for sharing!


----------

